# Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet April 29, 2012



## pkleppert (Mar 5, 2012)

*      MICHIGAN’S
      ANN ARBOR CLASSIC BICYCLE &
MINIBIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET

        April 29,2012 will be the 32nd Anniversary of the Biggest, Oldest, and the Best Antique and Classic Bicycle Show in the Nation.

	This annual one day event held at the Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds, 5055 Ann Arbor/Saline Rd. Ann Arbor, Michigan 48103 will host over 250 dealers from across the continent. At last year’s show the weather was absolutely wonderful. There were over 7,000 bicycles and minibikes at the show. 

      $3 admission (kids under 10 free),  Free Parking,  8:00am-3:00pm

 Frank Mathison (810-599-1399) fmathison@comast.net will be hosting the:

   “ THE OLD SCHOOL MINI BIKE SHOW AND SWAP MEET”

This show will feature vintage gas powered Classic minibikes and Scooters in their own building. Talk about a blast from the past!

The $3 cost for the public to get into the Show includes a free door prize ticket. Prizes will be given away each ½ hour. This year a minimum of 4 new collector bikes will be given away to some lucky winners. You must be present to win. Extra tickets available. 

 Our website is      www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com 

www.oldschoolminibike.com

Thanks, Paul and Anne Kleppert  Bikeshow@aol.com   248-642-6639

Show Flyer Attached,  PLEASE EMAIL TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS

THE SHOW HAS RETURNED TO THE LAST SUNDAY IN APRIL

*


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll be there!!! Mailed in my vendor stuff a few weeks ago. Can't wait!


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Apr 29, 2012)

Love to see pics of Ann Arbor


----------



## Lx Metal (Apr 30, 2012)

*What a beautiful day!*

Boy, it sure was a nice sunny day! The show was over before I knew it. Always lots of junk to sift through, and I missed out on a very cool Omelenchuk track bicycle (which I should've spotted on an earlier Cabe post) I ended up with an old Mercier mixte, a couple of saddles and some assorted bits.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 30, 2012)

*We had a blast this weekend!*

It was awesome to meet fellow CABE'ers!
Darcie


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> It was awesome to meet fellow CABE'ers!
> Darcie




It was nice to me you and Nick too. Nice kid.


----------

